# Starting earlier than the published time



## graham bowers (4 Dec 2015)

How usual is it for riders to be allowed to start before the published time please? I experienced this on the Prison Run a few weeks ago as it was a deteriorating weather forecast.
Graham


----------



## gavroche (4 Dec 2015)

Are the prisoners allowed to escape on a bike then?


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2015)

You're allowed to start whenever you like if it's on public roads...


----------



## graham bowers (4 Dec 2015)

gavroche said:


> Are the prisoners allowed to escape on a bike then?


Nope, only allowed to run!


----------



## graham bowers (4 Dec 2015)

OK, let me rephrase my question................ 

How usual is it for riders to be timestamped out before the published time please?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Dec 2015)

I've never experienced this**, but I guess I've only done less than a dozen audaxes. Sounds like this was a preplanned thing. Did you get an email letting you know this was going to happen?

If it's something you want to do on a particular audax, you should contact the organiser. He/she may well be happy to allow this - especially if you have a good reason, as it's extra work for them. I wouldn't expect them to turn up early to give you your card, but they could allow you to collect receipts/atm slips around the route, effectively doing a DIY on the same day as the official ride. This would be necessary if you are a fast (>=30kph) rider, as you may get to the controls before they open.

However, if the time of an official event doesn't suit, I contact your regional DIY organiser and just do it on a time and date that works for you.

**I haven't experienced a exactly what you described, but I signed up for The Willy Warmer in January a few years ago when truly terrible weather postponed it. All entrants could do it on their own any time in the next 3 weeks. Audaxes have to very flexible in winter.

Edit: most audaxes I have been on I could have set off before the official start time. Cards take a while to hand out, and so most people have them before the start time. This would be cheating, but I doubt anyone would call you on it. I mean, with audax, you are only really cheating yourself.


----------



## DCLane (4 Dec 2015)

The Eureka 210k I was on had a few who seemed to start a bit earlier; the vast majority didn't. I'm guessing they got their card stamped and just set off earlier than the scheduled start time.*

* I only know because I passed them about 20-35 minutes later, having seen a few riders start about 10-15 minutes early.


----------



## graham bowers (4 Dec 2015)

I found out when I arrived and was kitting up that it was OK to leave as soon as I was ready. If it was pre-planned, it was not communicated to me before I arrived, which was a shame. The weather forecast was bad, and it started raining heavily from 12.

I don't have a particularly good reason for wanting to start early, other than I'm good at early starts, so end up hanging around. 
It sounds like its exceptional, which is a good answer. I'm not wanting to go down the path of making extra work for the organisers.

Thanks for the replies - especially the helpful ones ;-))

Graham


----------

